# Name something that you don't have, that others your age do have



## debodun (Jul 25, 2018)

I'll start:

credit or debit card
cell phone
kids or grandkids


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2018)

Grandchildren


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 25, 2018)

Poor health.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 25, 2018)

Hair - -except around the edges and in my beard.


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 25, 2018)

lots of money.....


----------



## Elsie (Jul 25, 2018)

no cellphone
no home I own (live in an apartment)
no car


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2018)

No dishwasher, smart phone,poor health,and debt of any kind.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 25, 2018)

no significant other
no kids
no car
no home,I live in co-opt apt
no smartphone


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 25, 2018)

A granddaughter.  Two grandsons, though.


----------



## Kitties (Jul 25, 2018)

No kids either, gratefully.
Not retired yet.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 25, 2018)

no dentures, bridges, or partials
(almost) no grey hair


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2018)

No sofa, no life insurance and most of the above.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> no significant other
> no kids
> no car
> no home,I live in co-opt apt
> no smartphone



 Oh are you ok moviequeen?..Not trying to nose into your business, but just want to check if you've got everything you need.. What's a Co-opt apartment, I genuinely have no idea, I've never heard of that here..


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2018)

I have no debt...thank the Lord!!


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 25, 2018)

I don't have any debt either nor do I have any granddaughters.

Have 5 grandsons though.


----------



## gennie (Jul 25, 2018)

No SO
No debt


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2018)

No  I-Pad

No daughters

No  debts

No  yachts

No  significant  other


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2018)

No laptops (smartphone, tablets), no kids, no debt, no poor health (knock on wood), no life insurance.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2018)

I have no idea why people brag about not having a cell phone.

After all is said and done it's no different than a landline except it's portable.

What I don't have and I would love to have?  A dishwasher.  I can't stand washing dishes by hand but they don't come with my apartment.

Hey what are we doing here right now?  Texting each other?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 25, 2018)

My  house came with a built in dish washer, but  I hardly ever use it.

I'll be damned  if I have  to stick  one  bowl + one  spoon  in it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2018)

I agree Falcon about the dishwasher. My daughter tells me if I had one I could wait till I have a full load and then run the thing. That means for several days I'm eating my oatmeal with a butter knife because I ran out of silverware and the dishwasher isn't filled up yet.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> My  house came with a built in dish washer, but  I hardly ever use it.
> 
> I'll be damned  if I have  to stick  one  bowl + one  spoon  in it.



Obviously you don't cook or bake.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 26, 2018)

No smartphone (just a dumb one)
no debts
no grandkids
no replacement joints
no over 50's funeral plans.


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 26, 2018)

Just remembered another one....no surgeries or hospital stays except for giving birth twice.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 26, 2018)

No kids, no grandkids, no uncles, no aunts, no cousins


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 26, 2018)

Falcon said:


> My  house came with a built in dish washer, but  I hardly ever use it.
> 
> I'll be damned  if I have  to stick  one  bowl + one  spoon  in it.



We lived in an apartment for awhile that had a dishwasher, and the times I used it I could count on one hand....I didn't like it at all.  I still had to scrape and rinse some dishes/pots anyway before putting them in there.  I much prefer to wash my own dishes and still do to this day, and we do a lot of cooking, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 26, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We lived in an apartment for awhile that had a dishwasher, and the times I used it I could count on one hand....I didn't like it at all. I still had to scrape and rinse some dishes/pots anyway before putting them in there. I much prefer to wash my own dishes and still do to this day, and we do a lot of cooking, etc.



That has always been my experience.

I have used them a couple of times to wash knick knacks but for the most part, they are more trouble than they are worth for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2018)

Keesha said:


> No kids, no grandkids, no uncles, no aunts, no cousins




Add to that  no mother no father as well and you sound like my husband... although he does have a sister...


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 26, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Just remembered another one....no surgeries or hospital stays except for giving birth twice.




You're very lucky Chrissy


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 26, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> We lived in an apartment for awhile that had a dishwasher, and the times I used it I could count on one hand....I didn't like it at all.  I still had to scrape and rinse some dishes/pots anyway before putting them in there.  I much prefer to wash my own dishes and still do to this day, and we do a lot of cooking, etc.



Before you wash the dishes in the sink, you still have to scrape and rinse.

But.  If you use your dishwasher you can put it on rinse and hold and it only uses a gallon of water or so.

But the nice thing about a dishwasher is the *real hot water *that washes and rinses the dishes.

Of course you need more cutlery and china but it's worth the price of admission.

And it's not recommended to scrape and wash the dishes before putting them in the dishwasher.  A dishwasher has a food chopper built in .


----------



## CeeCee (Jul 26, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> You're very lucky Chrissy




So far....

not to say say I don't have issues, just never needed surgery or hospitalized.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 26, 2018)

i need a place of my own so i dont have to live with my kids--- i need a cure for allergies so i wont feel so miserable--i need to get out of the house more often


----------



## Beth (Jul 26, 2018)

Grandchildren.


----------



## bingo (Jul 26, 2018)

after reading the replies...i've got it all...not perfect by any means...maybe it'll get worse later. .but for now...okay


----------



## Catlady (Jul 30, 2018)

No debt at all
No cell/smartphone (I've been told I live in the stone age)
The dishwasher came with the house but I never use it.  I actually find washing dishes like meditation, very soothing.  I save on electric bill and recycle the rinse water for the outdoor plants.  It takes the machine one hour, it takes me half hour and I've never been sick yet because the water is not scalding hot.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2018)

No cane, walker, or wheelchair, thank God.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 30, 2018)

Re the dishwasher convo, we have one but rarely use it anymore unless I'm on a baking kick, we're entertaining, or one of us is sick (sanitize cycle). An able bodied person piling up a dirty dishes (even inside a DW) until it's full seems a bit lazy and definitely gross- but maybe that's just me.  Also, I don't want anything in my house that may be perceived as a welcome mat for bugs and vermin.  

What don't I have that others do?  Certainly nothing that I want or need.  I have great relationships with my children and grandchildren, a near 40 year marriage to a man I continue to adore, a beautiful home, and plenty of technological gadgetry, all of which I'm deeply grateful for.  
No debt, no evident body breakdown or health issues yet, no lack of close relationships and no marital woes.     

Much or all of the above could change without a moment's notice so I take none of the above for granted.  

The happy circumstances of the country and era of my birth, my race, family religion, and parents' social and economic class laid the foundations for a relatively easy, relatively blessed life.  From there I mostly continued to merely ride that wave without screwing things up with drugs, alcohol, poor decisions, or unfortunate accidents or illnesses.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2018)

No hearing aid....  and despite my paternal side all being born Deaf , I was lucky and have excellent hearing!!


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2018)

No debt. (That’s the big one.)
Bad health, so far.
A boat. (Not necessary, but I’d like to have one.)


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jul 30, 2018)

Grandchildren!


----------



## Pete (Jul 31, 2018)

Nothing!

I found it is silly to covet what others have
one can only be content 
when one is happy with what they have.


----------



## Pete (Jul 31, 2018)

Nothing!

It is silly to covet what others have
and not be content with what you have.


----------



## chic (Jul 31, 2018)

No vacation home.

No time for vacations. 

No artificial parts. 

A happy attitude about aging. (I don't know how so many seniors can be so sedate about having constant aches, pains, stiffness and watching health and faculties diminish.) It makes me crusade to find solutions.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

Grey hair and a cellphone.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2021)

No spouse,  and no travel plans .....


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2021)

No grandchildren


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2021)

No drama!


----------



## Knight (Jan 3, 2021)

Debt
multiple marriages
envy of others

Do have a dish washer that is used daily due to three meals a day plus baking desserts.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 3, 2021)

My mind is my own, not another's


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 3, 2021)

The question:
Name something that you don't have, that others your age do have​The answer: *Their memories!*

Of course I can also some of the more standard answers in this thread, but my answer is most likely universal since we each have our own memories and not somebody else's.

Tony


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 3, 2021)

Gray hair. Not because I dye it, but because I have the genes for it.  My grandmother didn’t go gray until her 80’s.


----------



## jujube (Jan 3, 2021)

No debts
No artificial joints
No male descendants, only female
No pets


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 3, 2021)

Money


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2021)

Kids or grandkids or belief in the supernatural.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> No drama!


Yes,  forgot that one .... no drama


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

CarolfromTX said:


> Gray hair. Not because I dye it, but because I have the genes for it.  My grandmother didn’t go gray until her 80’s.


me neither although it is starting now at the roots


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 3, 2021)

Children, grandchildren.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 3, 2021)

False teeth


----------



## Gaer (Jan 3, 2021)

A vehicle that doesn't have 180,000 miles on it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2021)

*A mobility scooter

Cataracts*

(touching wood here)


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 3, 2021)

Tchochkes. I do have a few pots and vases that my daughter made but I've never collected things. I don't like to dust.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 4, 2021)

Falcon said:


> My  house came with a built in dish washer, but  I hardly ever use it.
> 
> I'll be damned  if I have  to stick  one  bowl + one  spoon  in it.


If you do it properly you can put it in the dishwasher and use the rinse and hold feature till you get more.
Having a dishwasher and not using it, is like having a car and walking beside it.
I don't have a dishwasher and I'm washing dishes all day long.
There are better ways to spend your time.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 4, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> We lived in an apartment for awhile that had a dishwasher, and the times I used it I could count on one hand....I didn't like it at all.  I still had to scrape and rinse some dishes/pots anyway before putting them in there.  I much prefer to wash my own dishes and still do to this day, and we do a lot of cooking, etc.


Read the manual.  You don't have to scrape and rinse before putting them in the dishwasher.
The dishwasher has a food chopper and the modern detergents get the food off.  Just clean the filter now and then.

Gee whiz after baking or cooking the pots and pans need the dishwasher more than me and uses much hotter water and dries them nicer.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 4, 2021)

No Greatgrandchildren.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> If you do it properly you can put it in the dishwasher and use the rinse and hold feature till you get more.
> Having a dishwasher and not using it, is like having a car and walking beside it.
> *I don't have a dishwasher and I'm washing dishes all day long.*
> There are better ways to spend your time.


All day long?

How many people are you washing dishes for?


----------



## katlupe (Jan 4, 2021)

Grandchildren
A vehicle
Prescriptions


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> All day long?
> 
> How many people are you washing dishes for?


One.  Me.  You can't cook or bake without a myriad of dishes to wash.  Breakfast, dinner, supper, baking, it's endless.  With a dishwasher, you just sit down after baking or cooking. 

People that don't bake or cook don't have a clue as to how many dishes and pots are used.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> One.  Me.  You can't cook or bake without a myriad of dishes to wash.  Breakfast, dinner, supper, baking, it's endless.  With a dishwasher, you just sit down after baking or cooking.
> 
> People that don't bake or cook don't have a clue as to how many dishes and pots are used.


Well now, you're talking to a fulltime homemaker here, one that bakes and cooks daily, so you don't have to attempt to build a case for dishes, because I know all about dishes and cleanup, but you're not fooling me that you do dishes all day long. LOL!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well now, you're talking to a fulltime homemaker here, one that bakes and cooks daily, so you don't have to attempt to build a case for dishes, because I know all about dishes and cleanup, but you're not fooling me that you do dishes all day long. LOL!


In Camper's defense, being only "One. Me" as well, I can tell you it _feels_ like it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> In Camper's defense, being only "One. Me" as well, I can tell you it _feels_ like it.


Oh, you men... you're all alike, always sticking up for one another.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 4, 2021)

Adult children who moved back home.
Farm animals.
A mortgage.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 4, 2021)

I don't use a stove . I nuke.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2021)

Pecos said:


> No Greatgrandchildren.


Not yet, but you must have grandchildren!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2021)

Cell Phone
A good memory and according to my husband 
I don't have a brain


----------



## StarSong (Jan 4, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Cell Phone
> A good memory and according to my husband
> I don't have a brain


If my husband suggested I didn't have a brain, pretty soon he wouldn't have a wife.


----------



## Ferocious (Jan 4, 2021)

Name something that you don't have, that others your age do have​
*A chromium plated cattle prod.  *


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 4, 2021)

Pierced ears, tattoos, children, debt, alimony payments, smart phone, I do have a phone that's just text & voice, everyday addictions, don't smoke, rarely drink alcohol, don't gamble and have never touched an illegal substance.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

A hoity-toity attitude.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 4, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well now, you're talking to a fulltime homemaker here, one that bakes and cooks daily, so you don't have to attempt to build a case for dishes, because I know all about dishes and cleanup, but you're not fooling me that you do dishes all day long. LOL!


I'm not trying to fool you. I have no reason to do so. But for a single guy who cooks and bakes , the pots and pans and dishes are a considerable time getting them done. They pile up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> I'm not trying to fool you. I have no reason to do so. But for a single guy who cooks and bakes , the pots and pans and dishes are a considerable time getting them done. They pile up.


Camper, you once told me to feel free in calling you out on anything you say here, so I was just taking you up on your offer! 

And of course I was having fun with it, too! LOL!


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 4, 2021)

cell phone


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 4, 2021)

A husband ..lol

eta...no children or grandchildren


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 4, 2021)

kids or grandkids


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 4, 2021)

Large constant headaches....


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 4, 2021)

No debt
No health issues
No worries 
No home
No wish list


----------



## Pecos (Jan 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Not yet, but you must have grandchildren!


Oh, I have two Grandchildren and they are both unmarried and in their 30's
My 31 year old Grandson is getting pretty serious with his girlfriend, so there is some hope.
My 35 year old Granddaughter is another matter.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 4, 2021)

I hear you @Pecos, but these kids (how dare they  ) get to choose their own lives!  I know, big mistake, right?


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 4, 2021)

No debt, no problem.....


----------



## Pecos (Jan 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I hear you @Pecos, but these kids (how dare they  ) get to choose their own lives! I know, big mistake, right?


That is so true, and given the state of things today, you cannot blame them for looking at life differently than my generation did.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 4, 2021)

Wrinkles


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 4, 2021)

Pecos said:


> That is so true, and given the state of things today, you cannot blame them for looking at life differently than my generation did.


My oldest sister got married when she was 19. I was wiser and got married at 23.


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2021)

A cell phone.
An I Pad
Wicki, Wacki, WiFi.....whatever it's called.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> Name something that you don't have, that others your age do have


Prescriptions that need to be taken daily.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Jan 4, 2021)

A clue...


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2021)

StarSong said:


> If my husband suggested I didn't have a brain, pretty soon he wouldn't have a wife.


  StarSong, I told him he was right because if I had a brain he would be single.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 4, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Prescriptions that need to be taken daily.


Wine and herbs are self-prescribed - does that count?


----------



## win231 (Jan 4, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Cell Phone
> A good memory and according to my husband
> I don't have a brain


Reminded me of a good one from _"All in the Family."_
An actress -  Betty Garrett guest starred on frequent episodes - she was "Irene Lorenzo" on the show.
Archie made some insulting comments about women & Irene said, _"You don't like women, do you, Archie?"_
Archie:_  "What do you mean?  I married one."_
Irene: _ "That's what I said; you don't like women."_


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 4, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> No dishwasher, smart phone,poor health,and debt of any kind.


Mercy,  I could not survive without my dishwasher.... it is running right now.  I don't use it every day, but a couple times a week.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 4, 2021)

I don't have a cat, cable television, or significant other.


----------



## Jules (Jan 4, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Poor health.


That can change overnight.  I hope that you knocked on wood.



Sassycakes said:


> StarSong, I told him he was right because if I had a brain he would be single.


Good for you, Sassycakes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 4, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Wine and herbs are self-prescribed - does that count?


Well vodka and _herb_ definitely!


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 5, 2021)

Ellen Marie said:


> I don't have a cat, cable television, or significant other.


I don't have a cat either. They have me. Cat's have staff.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well now, you're talking to a fulltime homemaker here, one that bakes and cooks daily, so you don't have to attempt to build a case for dishes, because I know all about dishes and cleanup, but you're not fooling me that you do dishes all day long. LOL!


Aha. But you have done without a dishwasher.  You haven't done with a dishwasher to make a comparison of how much time is used.  And on top of it washing dishes by hand uses more water.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 5, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> Aha. But you have done without a dishwasher.  You haven't done with a dishwasher to make a comparison of how much time is used.  And on top of it washing dishes by hand uses more water.


I wash dishes by-hand out of choice, not out of necessity, as I own a dishwasher. That should tell you everything you need to know as to what I think about automatic dishwashers.

As for more water use washing dishes the old-fashioned way (by-hand), a moot point, as being the old-fashioned and traditional homemaker that I am, I wouldn't change a thing as to washing and drying dished by-hand.

Back in the day when there were 8 mouths in our house to feed, I will admit, I was washing dishes a lot, but I never washed dishes "_all day long_", and I was doing dishes 3 times a day.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 5, 2021)

Our old dishwasher died recently. Since we've only ever owned 2 dishwashers and they were both bottom-of-the-line models, we decided to splurge this time and get a high-end one. Welp, I like this new one even less than the old cheap models we had; the new one cleans okay but has hardly any storage for drinking glasses & mugs; they added spatula & great big mixing spoon storage instead (and of course most of my spatulas & mixing spoons are still too  big for that fancy storage place). Plus I hate having the silverware basket on the side, I've discovered. I know, it's my own fault for not thinking more about it and I should've maybe returned it right away but I kept thinking I'd get used to it; nope, I haven't and now it's too late, sigh. (Sometimes I wonder about the designers of some of these appliances...)


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I wash dishes by-hand out of choice, not out of necessity, as I own a dishwasher. That should tell you everything you need to know as to what I think about automatic dishwashers.
> 
> As for more water use washing dishes the old-fashioned way (by-hand), a moot point, as being the old-fashioned and traditional homemaker that I am, I wouldn't change a thing as to washing and drying dished by-hand.
> 
> Back in the day when there were 8 mouths in our house to feed, I will admit, I was washing dishes a lot, but I never washed dishes "_all day long_", and I was doing dishes 3 times a day.


I admire your stubbornness but not your reasoning.  Do you wash clothes by hand as well?  I just cannot see any logic in your argument.  It's an age of convenience. Enjoy while you can.
All day long is a figure of speech.  There are dishes waiting to be washed all day long.  I cant get away from it.
Hey I'm only talking about one guy wishing he had a dishwasher that others have and that's the topic.
Washing dishes by hand, you can't have the water as hot as what the dishwasher uses.  The new modern detergent cleans all kinds of dishes efficiently.
At least if you stick them in the dishwasher, they are out of sight and the gravy isn't smiling at you.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> In Camper's defense, being only "One. Me" as well, I can tell you it _feels_ like it.


Thanks. You put it better than I can.  I take no pride in being old fashioned and insisting on not having a cell phone.  I grab all the modern conveniences that save time and effort that I can.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Camper, you once told me to feel free in calling you out on anything you say here, so I was just taking you up on your offer!
> 
> And of course I was having fun with it, too! LOL!


And here I thought you were just a crabby old lady living in the previous century.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 5, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> Thanks. You put it better than I can.  I take no pride in being old fashioned and insisting on not having a cell phone.  I grab all the modern conveniences that save time and effort that I can.


I use a lot of new technology but what I get frustrated with is how often it has to be updated, I am so sick and tired of updating stuff _all the darn time_! You used to buy something new (toaster, tv, whatever), you brought it home, took it outa the box, plugged it in and turned it on; end of story 'till it got old and died. But no more. And I know that the very nature of the new tech is it just has to be updated but I am just so tired of updating!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 5, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> I admire your stubbornness but not your reasoning.  Do you wash clothes by hand as well? * I just cannot see any logic in your argument*.  It's an age of convenience. Enjoy while you can.
> All day long is a figure of speech.  There are dishes waiting to be washed all day long.  I cant get away from it.
> Hey I'm only talking about one guy wishing he had a dishwasher that others have and that's the topic.
> Washing dishes by hand, you can't have the water as hot as what the dishwasher uses.  The new modern detergent cleans all kinds of dishes efficiently.
> At least if you stick them in the dishwasher, they are out of sight and the gravy isn't smiling at you.


No argument from me, just the facts. I only stated my case. 

Of course I know that "_all day long_" was used by you figuratively. 

There's a little bit of "men are from Mars, women are from Venus, going on between us, as far as washing and drying dishes by-hand goes, so I'll just leave it there. 

Always fun interacting with you, Camper.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 5, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> And here I thought you were just a crabby old lady living in the previous century.


ROFLMAO!


----------

